# Sessions clears way for food companies to ignore FDA guidance



## wade (Feb 13, 2018)

An interesting turn of events. I don't think that it should affect the food safety policy here though !

_*Sessions clears way for food companies to ignore FDA guidance
Drugs, cosmetics, medical devices also now clear of some federal prosecutions for noncompliance
BY DAN FLYNN | FEBRUARY 13, 2018
Those guidance documents the Food and Drug Administration hands out to food manufacturers and others don’t mean as much as they once did. The Department of Justice has changed its policy so government lawyers will no longer rely on guidance documents to establish civil law infractions.*_

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2018/...ompanies-to-ignore-fda-guidance/#.WoLXr6hl82w


----------

